# Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100N



## W. C. Bartlett

Aquadive is pleased to introduce the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100N.

The following link will take you to our company's home page where you will find specifications, details as well as options that are available for the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100N.

http://www.aquadive.com/Bathyscaphe_100_N_diver.html

_*BS 100N differences from BS 100,*

* NATO strap only (as opposed to ISOfrane)

* Printed dial w/ applied Superluminova markers only (as opposed to the BS100 w/ applied metal indices on drilled and soldered dial)
* Swiss ETA 2836 Elabore movement adjusted in 3 positions only, with no accuracy/regulation certificate (as opposed to the BS100 w/ movement adjusted in 5 positions with accuracy/regulation certificate)

Also, lume on BS100N is same as on all the other Aquadive models._

Look everything over and if you have any question, you can contact me or our contact page (link below) and a prompt response will be provided.

CONTACT AQUADIVE

Thanks for looking.

*Aquadive
*


----------



## Spring-Diver

Thanks for the update Bill :-!

Looking forward to some real life dial & lume photos.


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

As always, will provide real time photos as they become available.



Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks for the update Bill :-!
> 
> Looking forward to some real life dial & lume photos.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

As I have seen the details of 100N, it is just a regular "100" but with nato only, right?

Price is nice 

btw, regarding bronze model... probably you know there is no even a word about it on the AD website, no possibility to order etc. I know it is listed within the eshop, but customer trying AD web cant know about it because no infos


----------



## Aquadive mod2

Deepdive said:


> As I have seen the details of 100N, it is just a regular "100" but with nato only, right?
> 
> Price is nice
> 
> btw, regarding bronze model... probably you know there is no even a word about it on the AD website, no possibility to order etc. I know it is listed within the eshop, but customer trying AD web cant know about it because no infos


Hi Deepdive, the main difference between both versions, is the choice of using classic painted marker vs. applied markers, genuine ETA movements with standard factory adjustment, NATO straps, while not compromising any of the the quality specs of an Aquadive watch, German made CNC milled cases, 90% Swiss and European components.

The new Aquadive BS100N combines German/Swiss quality craftsmanship and components at an even more affordable price. Taking in consideration the technical specs of the BS100N, it is probably the most affordable German/Swiss made dive watch available on the market today.

The bronze BS100 is still a pre-order model, once the pre-order period expires, the model will appear on the Aquadive website

kind regards
Aquadive forum mod


----------



## arutlosjr11

Great looking watch at an even better pricepoint. It's like having your cake and eating it too!


----------



## subkrawler

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi Deepdive, the main difference between both versions, is the choice of using classic painted marker vs. applied markers, genuine ETA movements with standard factory adjustment, NATO straps, while not compromising any of the the quality specs of an Aquadive watch, German made CNC milled cases, 90% Swiss and European components.
> 
> The new Aquadive BS100N combines German/Swiss quality craftsmanship and components at an even more affordable price. Taking in consideration the technical specs of the BS100N, it is probably the most affordable German/Swiss made dive watch available on the market today.
> 
> The bronze BS100 is still a pre-order model, once the pre-order period expires, the model will appear on the Aquadive website
> 
> kind regards
> Aquadive forum mod


Are the hands also solid painted, and not shiny?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

To summarize, the differences between the BS 100 and the BS 100N are:

Differences between the BS 100 and the BS 100N.

* NATO strap only (as opposed to ISOfrane)
* Printed dial w/ applied Superluminova markers only (as opposed to the BS100 w/ applied metal indices on drilled and soldered dial)
* Swiss ETA 2836 Elabore movement adjusted in 3 positions only, with no accuracy/regulation certificate (as opposed to the BS100 w/ movement adjusted in 5 positions with accuracy/regulation certificate)



subkrawler said:


> Are the hands also solid painted, and not shiny?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

subkrawler said:


> Are the hands also solid painted, and not shiny?


Click on the photos at the link in first post, and you can see in the enlarged pics that the hands are metal w/ some painted highlights like all the other BS models.


----------



## Zenrag

I have the BS300 and the BS100 DLC... I am thinking about either the bronze or this new BS100N (for more a smaller SS experience)... I nice alternative for those that are looking to keep their costs down, while getting a fantastic diver!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Could not agree more.



Zenrag said:


> I have the BS300 and the BS100 DLC... I am thinking about either the bronze or this new BS100N (for more a smaller SS experience)... I nice alternative for those that are looking to keep their costs down, while getting a fantastic diver!


----------



## DEMO111

Is there any word on availability or update to schedule for the 100N?

Thanks.


----------



## clouser

DEMO111 said:


> Is there any word on availability or update to schedule for the 100N?
> 
> Thanks.


When I contacted AD about 10 days ago, they said they had 3 in stock. They also said, once those were sold out, they could have more in 3 weeks.


----------



## arutlosjr11

DEMO111 said:


> Is there any word on availability or update to schedule for the 100N?
> 
> Thanks.


They have been in stock. Shoot an email to the guys at Aquadive.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DEMO111

Thanks guys.


----------



## arutlosjr11

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks guys.


No thank you for your support 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## EZM1

Just noticed that the 100N has a 60 clicks bezel as oppose to the 120 clicks bezel on the others.


----------



## centaur

EZM1 said:


> Just noticed that the 100N has a 60 clicks bezel as oppose to the 120 clicks bezel on the others.


You must have read my mind. I was asking Aquadive about that yesterday since the specs on the website listed 120 clicks, but apparently, the 100N "has a different ratchet spring and has a 60 click bezel". The page has been updated since. It feels slightly different than the 100 Bronze, but nothing significant at all. Yet another great watch from them!


----------

